# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  How to combine multiple macros into one

## Sean Anderson

How does one take two or more separate macros and combine them into one, so that when the combined macro is called, all sub macros perform in sequence?

----------


## Ron Coderre

One way is to make each of the sub-macros a Function that returns a Boolean value

Here's a non-functional example



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Does that help?

----------


## davesexcel

> How does one take two or more separate macros and combine them into one, so that when the combined macro is called, all sub macros perform in sequence?



One simple way is to use your macro recorder and then run each macro
or
write a code

sub CallMacros()
macro1
macro2
macro3
end sub

or
Copy and paste the macro codes one under another

sub CombineCodes()
macro1 code
macro2 code
macro3 code
end sub

----------


## Sean Anderson

thanks for the tip

----------


## davesexcel

> thanks for the tip



What does that mean??
What helped you?
 this is a help forum, What worked best for you??

----------


## Sean Anderson

Thanks Dave, I recorded a macro that included the running of two subordinate macros, as you suggested, and it worked. I slap myself for not thinking of that.

----------


## csmiley

Thank you, sub CallMacros() worked for me!

----------

